# Getting a residence permit



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Getting my process started for a residence permit. Most info I have found is pretty vague. Anyone know of a clear cut website in English? Trying to get my foreign phone registered but was told I need this permit and have to do it in under 30 days.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You will need to apply in person to the local police office - with proof of health insurance and bank account (and a couple more things). If you have a friend who speaks Turkish, it would help a lot to speed up the process.

How to Get a Residence Permit? - Invest in Turkey


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

thanks for the information. Appreciate it.


----------



## Teklu (Nov 27, 2014)

You don't need a residence permit to register a mobile phone. See this site for multiple articles about using a mobile phone in Turkey and also how to register one.

Telephones and Internet - Articles - Articles - Turkey Central

Also an article on how to get a residence permit in the Living in Turkey section.


----------

